# My manuscript is crap and I've lost direction...



## Chessie (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm partway into the first draft of my story and its not going so well. I have no idea what the hell I'm writing about. I brainstormed and plotted for months before I started to write, with only a handful of ideas I've been holding loosely. But things have been shifting in my story and I feel completely lost. 

I don't feel like a channel to the story and characters anymore. I don't have enough scenes, nothing makes sense, and I don't even have a solid idea of what is going on. I do know one thing and its that the main character lacks a sense of security in her life. She feels vulnerable though she doesn't say it, and a lot of crap happens to her that solidifies this insecurity within her. 

Besides that, I'm losing connection with the other elements in the story. I don't feel eager to explore things anymore because nothing makes sense. I'm highly frustrated because I'm seriously writing in the dark here...and that feels uncomfortable. 

Given the suggestions and support these forums provide, I figured I would post what's going on to see if anyone has helpful suggestions on how maybe they've experienced something similar. I know I just have to keep on writing...but its like I'm writing blindfolded. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds to me like you need, and are lacking, structure. 

Do you use outlines, even very loose ones? If so, look up some basic story structures and see which best fits your story. The most basic is the three act structure but there are others, even seven act. 

Getting from point A -> B -> C can be difficult if you don't have a road map giving you an idea when to shift the story. Not everyone needs outlines and act structures. Some discovery writers go without planning at all, just an idea of story or character. Some, like myself, fall in the middle...half outliner, half pantser. 

By the sound of your post, you planned a lot but then things took off on you. That's okay. It can yield tremendous, and creative stories. However, when you need to rein it in a bit, a loose outline, connecting the dots, can be a great tool.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 14, 2013)

When in doubt, go back to the basics.

1) Who are your characters?  

2) What are their goals?

3) Do you know what happens to them by tale's end?

Also, time to take a peek at the worldbuilding.  What events are taking place?  Do the characters play a role in those events?


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 14, 2013)

To expand a little on what ThinkerX is saying.

1) Who are your characters?  What's happened to them in the past that's made them the way they are? Why does she always feel vulnerable?

2) What are their goals? Where do you want your character to be at the end of the story? Playing off her insecurity, maybe she wants to feel safe. Thinking along those lines, what stands in her way from feeling safe? It sounds like you already have that. Put obstacles in her way to prevent her from getting what she wants and then have her over come them.

Here's a post I made on act structure. Knowing act structure helped me quite a lot. 

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/3883-plot-problems.html#post48679


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope I don't come off as negative here, because I do want to help. I *do* believe in outlines. I *do* believe in restructuring. I *do* believe in pushing through the draft and dealing with problems in editing.

But sometimes things just aren't working. I don't suggest quitting or giving up on the manuscript, but starting over from the beginning may help. Just take whatever you've come up with that you like, cannibalize it, and start from the beginning. 

To me, sometimes a manuscript that isn't working is like looking at a messy room. You don't want to clean it, you feel exhausted, and it seems no matter how much you try, there's no end to the pizza boxes, books, dirty laundry, and whatever crap is lingering around.

So find something you like. Maybe an old lamp you had from when you were a kid. Pluck it out. Dust it off. Maybe this is your main character. You like your main character, but something isn't clicking with it. Same as you like your lamp. Maybe just a little "dusting off" will help.

Go through your manuscript, one thing at a time, and find the things you love about it. Make a list. Use these things when you start over.

Like I said at the beginning, 99 percent of the time I would say stick with a manuscript no matter how horrible it is and push through the problems. However, that 1 percent, maybe not much can be done. Don't give up, but find the things you love about it, single them out, and maybe find a new path, one that won't lead you to confusion and frustration.

I don't expect everyone to agree with this opinion, but this just presents you another option. I'd say use it as a last resort. Break glass if needed.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 14, 2013)

I echo what Phil says. Try finding just a piece. Rather than trying to tell the whole story for this character, try writing just a bit of it. It could even be backstory. Describe her house. Tell about a single event. 

The key is to get something coherent, however small. Then another coherent piece, and then another. To borrow Phil's metaphor, don't clean the whole house, just clean off that dresser. Who knows what you'll find in that bottom drawer....


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Sep 14, 2013)

You might also consider putting your manuscript aside for a few months to write other things. Sometimes taking a break gives you time to work things out organically. Trying to force it may not work.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your comments and suggestions! Wow...some of these comments really had me thinking. I actually haven't touched my draft since I posted this thread. Just been working on something else small and I've been moving really fast on that one. Its like I'm still marinating on the other story. 

I actually really like the beginning of it, so I think I'm going to try what Phil suggested and start again from there. 

Penpilot: thank you for posting that link! That's similar to what I'm using but I'm still having issues with having enough scenes. To be honest, its like this story just wants me to pants...and I'm not a pantser type writer (more anal outline type). Anyway, I'm glad to have people who understand here!


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, I worried my advice might have been a tad controversial, but each individual writer needs to do what's best for each individual manuscript. I don't always think the advice "push on through" works, although I'd say I'd suggest it more often than not. If you find that the beginning works best for you, you can start from there and try to pick out plot points or characters that you enjoyed and do new things with them. 

May I also suggest an outline. I do find for writers that need more organization (me included) an outline, no matter how small, can do wonders for keeping you on track. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ireth (Sep 15, 2013)

I typically have a general idea of where I want the novel to go, but I've taken to outlining only a few chapters in advance, to make allowances for when characters do unexpected things that alter the direction of the plot. It's worked pretty well for me thus far.


----------



## The Dark One (Sep 15, 2013)

A tad controversial? That's like saying throwing a rope to a drowning man is controversial...it was the right advice Phil. As was most of the other advice.

The one thing that hasn't been said is this: it takes time to become a good writer and your first efforts are likely to be crap. Mine certainly were, even though I thought them to be works of unmitigated genius at the time.

The good thing though is that your early writing phase (if you're any good) will be the time of fastest improvement and I'm guessing this is what is happening to Chesterama and why she feels she's losing control...she has improved as a writer since she started and now sees her writing through a clearer and more judgmental prism. 

In order to retain your sanity (and your desire to achieve a finished story that makes you proud) you must draw a line under the current story and start something fresh, or just go back to the opening scene you like and map out the plot from there. Either way, I'd take a month off to recharge your batteries and just do some structured imagining.


----------



## Sanctified (Sep 15, 2013)

Another suggestion: Put the project down, move onto something else, and come back to it later with fresh eyes.

I do this with my music projects when I get frustrated. I might have a great hook or riff, but I don't like any of the chord changes I'm coming up with or the bassline isn't quite what i wanted, that sort of thing. So I save the project in my DAW and move on.

Then, days or weeks or months later, I go back to my project directory and start opening old project files. And that track I thought was a throwaway? With fresh ears, it might sound great, and I might find myself brimming with new ideas abut where to take the song. And as an added bonus, doing this is a great way to reignite enthusiasm. 

Good luc.


----------



## Devora (Sep 16, 2013)

"The first draft of anything is shit" - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 16, 2013)

The Dark One said:


> A tad controversial? That's like saying throwing a rope to a drowning man is controversial...it was the right advice Phil. As was most of the other advice.
> 
> The one thing that hasn't been said is this: it takes time to become a good writer and your first efforts are likely to be crap. Mine certainly were, even though I thought them to be works of unmitigated genius at the time.
> 
> ...



The reason I said it might be controversial is because some may suggest to never abandon a project under any circumstances and to keep plowing through. I don't necessarily agree with that stance always because I fee like re-structuring or editing can alleviate some of the "this is crap" feeling. However, there are times when it's just lost and starting over is the best bet.

The idea that growing as a writer and then seeing all of the flaws of a manuscript that may have stretched out too long or was allowed to get out of control is a tough pill to swallow many times. There are times when I've submitted things only to groan when looking at them again even months later. Being judgmental of your own work is important at times, but I also think it's important to know when something is good and when it's not. I guess in this case Chesterama recognized it wasn't working and something drastic needed to be done. I've been in the same boat, so I totally agree that sometimes drastic measures need to be taken.

I guess the "controversial" part is that I didn't want Chesterama or anyone else to think I was saying abandoning manuscripts is OK to do on a regular basis. If you do it too much, it can set a dangerous precedent for your writing. The feeling that nothing is ever going to be good enough. I say abandoning or starting completely over on something now and again is sometimes unavoidable, but making a habit of it is not a good pattern to find yourself in.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 16, 2013)

The Dark One said:


> That's like saying throwing a rope to a drowning man is controversial


And I was totally drowning. Funny you made that connection. 

Actually, I'm one to push past the struggle on most projects. But this one feels different. I brainstormed for months. I have an outline. My characters have backgrounds and I've spent a good deal of time exploring avenues in this world I've created for my story. I did free writes and spent time everyday inquiring into the characters and contrast in the story. My 'timeline' for writing was supposed to have been in June. I didn't start writing until August because I just didn't feel ready. So I took the plunge and now I feel lost. 

Not sure how that's possible considering the thought and work I've put into this project. Something doesn't feel right about the plot I've created. Nothing makes sense anymore except the characters. They feel solid. Its really the plot that I'm struggling with, a lack of direction. Its rather frustrating.

The suggestions here are very good. I am experiencing freedom in my writing now that I've been working on another project. Interestingly enough, that project isn't going to 'get me anywhere' in my writing but its the one I want to work on. The main project is the one I want to publish so I'm not sure why I'm having difficulties with it. 

I've been writing for some time now (on and off) but grew serious and dedicated to it within the past year and a half, and that I have experienced tremendous growth in it. So yeah, I know I can do better than the crap I'm churning out with my main project.


----------



## Spritewise (Sep 16, 2013)

*Playing devil's advocate*

I agree that sometimes  moving onto a different project is the right choice, but perhaps you're experiencing a different problem entirely.  In most cases where someone is agonizing over a lack of direction, I'd suggest an outline.  Most would.  However, it sounds like you've spent extensive time outlining/brainstorming before this project began.

So . . . perhaps the outline is the problem?  From the sounds of things, you've created characters with extensive backstories and motivations.  Maybe your outline was forcing them to go in directions that would be contrary to who they are turning out to be on the page.  Maybe the problem isn't too little plotting -- it's too much.

Writers supposedly fall somewhere on the spectrum between discovery writing and outlining, and it can vary for different projects.  If you are still interested in your core concept and characters, why not just write for a few chapters and see where they take you?  If there's something worth saving, you'll probably find it there.  You can always stop and outline the end of the book, once you've rediscovered what it was that made you passionate in the first place.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 16, 2013)

Devora said:


> "The first draft of anything is shit" - Ernest Hemingway



I disagree. I think the first draft of anything is *allowed* to be shit, meaning you shouldn't feel too bad if it is. But I'm sure there are first drafts out there that are decent, maybe even good.


----------



## Devora (Sep 16, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I disagree. I think the first draft of anything is *allowed* to be shit, meaning you shouldn't feel too bad if it is. But I'm sure there are first drafts out there that are decent, maybe even good.



I think that's what Hemingway meant.

and to add: while first drafts can be decent, what writer actually thinks their first draft is even remotely decent. The idea and the structuring created might be decent, but the overall execution is, 9 of 10 times, mediocre/poor, mostly in the author's opinion.

I think Hemingway meant as well that a writer shouldn't try so damn hard to get their story as perfect as possible in the first draft, but instead begin perfecting their works in subsequent drafts. 

In other words: just write the story; worry about being perfect later.


----------



## rhd (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll tell you what worked for me and how far I've come:
1) My story was at first a collection of random scenes in my mind that developed separately and I eventually wove them  together.
2) My writing process was not linear
3) I didn't question my process, I figured each writer writes differently. No self-doubt.
3) I threw away my first few chapters and rewrote them three times until I thought it sounded good to me, then I went on a roll and it began to flow.
4) Tried several different ways to tell it, diary entries, first person povs and third person omniscient, settled on a bit of all those.
5)If I got bored, I took a break, however long, and came back with a fresh perspective. 
All through this, I kept reinventing the story and filling out the characters keeping the structure the same. The worst possible trap I could fall into was to make this boring for ME, so I had to keep the interest going that way. If some part of it didn't interest me I dropped it on the wayside. I was pretty hard on myself and now several years later I'm happy with the way it's going. The key here is the story should make you feel like you want to write it. If you don't have it yet then chew on it a little longer, I don't recommend yanking out something until it's fully cooked. Characters have a tendency to haunt you, at least they do me, which is good. If you're dreaming world-building dreams and can't sleep, that is also good. Keep a notebook and pen by your nightstand, take notes, expand on them later.
Hope that helped.


----------



## Helen (Sep 17, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Sounds to me like you need, and are lacking, structure.



Agree.



Ireth said:


> I disagree. I think the first draft of anything is *allowed* to be shit, meaning you shouldn't feel too bad if it is. But I'm sure there are first drafts out there that are decent, maybe even good.



Agree.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think I could have more structure than I already do, but thanks for the suggestion. I am hella frustrated at this point. I haven't touched that piece in a week and I'm feeling guilty about that. I've been writing daily though, a short story I promised a friend as a gift. And my word count has been good around 1800-2000 words per day. But my main project is shit. 

I don't know. Its times like this that makes me understand why so many writers give up. I'm not going to do that but I really want to write about my character and this world I've created. To say I'm beside myself in frustration and anger is an understatement.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 17, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> I don't think I could have more structure than I already do, but thanks for the suggestion.



Can you explain that structure to us?


----------



## Chessie (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes. I brainstormed for 3 months fleshing out the background of the characters and the world they live in. After rummaging through several ideas, I came up with an outline. Acts 1, 2, and 3. I have scenes added to that loose outline so I have a decent idea of where I want to take the story. But when I sit down to type, that's not what comes out. I get ideas for a scene that feels more immediate, so it turns out I'm pantsing the story even though I already have an outline. The plot isn't what I want anymore.

I suppose it would help if I said that the idea here is that the protagonist is a special type of healer that receives information from dying patients by taking their pulses. Her husband is an alchemist, and together they have created a tonic that heals anything except poisoning. The plants that make these tonics are highly valuable to them and its sort of a family secret, but someone in their family gives away their secret and so their apothecary is robbed. That's where the inciting incident comes in. Her cousin is murdered during the robbery. So its like a fantasy style mystery. But its not turning out at all what I envisioned.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 17, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> Yes. I brainstormed for 3 months fleshing out the background of the characters and the world they live in. After rummaging through several ideas, I came up with an outline. Acts 1, 2, and 3. I have scenes added to that loose outline so I have a decent idea of where I want to take the story. But when I sit down to type, that's not what comes out. I get ideas for a scene that feels more immediate, so it turns out I'm pantsing the story even though I already have an outline. The plot isn't what I want anymore.
> 
> I suppose it would help if I said that the idea here is that the protagonist is a special type of healer that receives information from dying patients by taking their pulses. Her husband is an alchemist, and together they have created a tonic that heals anything except poisoning. The plants that make these tonics are highly valuable to them and its sort of a family secret, but someone in their family gives away their secret and so their apothecary is robbed. That's where the inciting incident comes in. Her cousin is murdered during the robbery. So its like a fantasy style mystery. But its not turning out at all what I envisioned.



Okay. So then your basic structure looks something like this:
Act 1 - Introduction & Set up: Characters reacting to events - Secret gets out, robbery, relative's death
Act 2 - Confrontation: Rising action. Raising the stakes & urgency. Followed by a turning point - What do you have for this? I'm assuming it's starting an investigation and tracking down the culprits.
Act 3 - Resolution: Crisis & Climax. Action falls off following the climax. - What do you have in mind for resolution?

Now, I want you to understand that I regularly work exactly how your describing above. Loose outline with discovery writing along the way. If things change I alter the outline (and things always change, often dramatically). If those changes, written through pantsing, aren't what you envision, you need to scrap them. Go back to the point where your vision derailed. More often than not though, I find my new directions more interesting and less predictable. That may not be the case for you.

My advice: Let it sit for a few weeks. Enjoy writing your short. Come back to this piece with fresh eyes and read it from the beginning (no editing, just read). Figure out where you jumped ship, then consider whether you like the different track and want to mold your original vision to the new path...OR...if you need to start afresh from the moment you veered away, cutting the writing that doesn't fit with your end vision. Don't be afraid to cut. I've cut entire POVs. It sucks sometimes, but its part of the gig and you shouldn't feel bad about it. My most recent hard cut, came from a character I loved, no longer fitting into the story. The story had changed too much from the original vision. So, I tucked him away for another time. Fifty plus pages slashed, but the story is stronger. Just figure out what makes that story stronger.

Remember: No writing done in earnest, is ever wasted.


----------



## rhd (Sep 18, 2013)

I just saw something advice related (via Neil Gaiman's tumblr blog) Chesterama, perhaps it can give you some inspiration, guidance, whatever it is you feel you lack at this point, or just generally... the photos are worth a look.
SharedWorlds


----------



## Scales (Sep 18, 2013)

I am going to to say what my friends say is to focus on one part of your world at a time. Like, focus on world building or characterization.


----------



## Spritewise (Sep 18, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> Yes. I brainstormed for 3 months fleshing out the background of the characters and the world they live in. After rummaging through several ideas, I came up with an outline. Acts 1, 2, and 3. I have scenes added to that loose outline so I have a decent idea of where I want to take the story. But when I sit down to type, that's not what comes out. I get ideas for a scene that feels more immediate, so it turns out I'm pantsing the story even though I already have an outline. The plot isn't what I want anymore.



The outline you've got may not suit the characters you have.  If that's the case, you can "recast" your story with people who will follow the outline more organically (putting the old characters on a shelf for use in another work), or allow yourself to deviate from the outline, if it makes the story stronger.

For what it's worth, I was in the same boat.  I outlined and outlined my present work, but found that the plot kept deviating from my original vision.  My breakthrough came when I finally broke the thing down into loose "chapter descriptions" (by taking my target word count and breaking it down into ~5000 word chunks) and tackled it a chapter at a time.  At the end of a chapter, I'd revisit this loose document and modify it as needed to fit any details/changes I discovered while writing it.  That gave me the direction I needed, while still allowing me to roll with the punches.

That got me through the Act II slog.  When I reached my "break into Act III" phase, I sat down AGAIN and took stock of what I had.  The original ending I'd planned for was still viable, but could be strengthened considerably by taking details of what I had discovered along the way into account.  I identified all major plotlines in the book and made a chart of their progress, using Dan Wells' 7 Point Story Structure.  I highlighted the parts I had already written in green, and left the unresolved points in gray.  That gave me an immediate, visual picture of all the major events that needed to happen in Act 3, and also gave me clues where I should tie them together.

Don't know if that helps you any, but good luck!


----------



## NellaFantasia (Sep 18, 2013)

Just as food for thought (since there's already been so much good advice), could it be subconscious fear that's holding you back? I only ask because some of what you've said sounds like what I recently went through.

I started a story back in July strictly for fun. I was feeling worn out by the pressure of my serious projects (those I wanted to publish), and thought by having a novel with no such expectations and only for my sheer amusement that it'd help me relax. It worked, but what was interesting is I found myself falling in love with the story and the characters. The plot was going along perfectly, the characters were consistent and interesting, and everything was falling into place. So I started wondering, "Maybe I can work on publishing this one, too."

As soon as I thought that, it went downhill. Suddenly the plot wasn't going in the direction I wanted it to go. No matter how much I outlined, I felt like I wasn't getting anywhere. Even the characters were beginning to act up. I don't know if this is actually what was happening, or my preconceived notion based on the fact that now I was terrified of messing up a story I enjoyed. It's like I sabotaged myself.

Anyway, hopefully that's NOT what's going on with you, but wanted to throw it out there. I wish you luck.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 18, 2013)

^^ Interesting observation, because I think this is a huge part of it not sure why. The short story I'm writing is coming along very well and my word count is the highest its ever been on a daily basis. But I don't plan on publishing it...rather giving it to a friend (I do that sometimes). He's one of my beta readers for my main project and he's very supportive, so figured I would do that for him when he asked. I'm glad he did because its kept me writing.

I'm giving myself this week to take time from that project, then I will sit down and play with the main character and see what comes out. I do think the characters are right for the story. At least they feel right in this moment. But I really want to thank everyone that's pitched in for advice. It helps a lot to have the support and hopefully I'll figure out what my problem is.


----------



## The Dark One (Sep 19, 2013)

As I've related elsewhere, a side-project I started for a bit of fun, after huge encouragement form a beta reader, turned into my first ms accepted by a publisher.

You might have struck gold Chesterama...


----------

